# Lone Star RC



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Any results yet? 

The only thing I've heard is that Lauren Hays & Steel received the RJ in the Qual... and this is her first FT ever!!! Good job!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## sluggo (Jun 16, 2003)

Open Callbacks :

20 Dogs called back to the second series-

1 2 3 4 9 10 14 15 16 20 24 26 27 28 32 34 37 38 42 43



-Susan Gray


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*lone star*

Open call backs to the water blind:

1,2,4,9,14,15,24,26,27,32,34,37,38,42,43.

20 of 40 made it to the second series and 15 were back for the water blind in the morning.

Will try to get Qual info tomorrow.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know my boy managed a 3rd in the Qual with Mark handling him! Sure wished I could of been there - anyone else get a knot in their stomach when they have a messgae on their phone from their Pro or is it just me?

Proud of my knucklehead....

Lainee, flash and Bullet


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good for your knucklehead and you Lainee. You've trained him a lot and I'm glad he's doing well. You go girl!!! and Buttlet too.

Next spring the amateur!!!!

Nope, I ain't pressuring you :twisted:


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Yippee!!! Congratulations Lainee and Bullet!! That's the kind of news I like to hear!!   

Andy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well there ya go Lainee!!! Congrats!

Angie


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Lanie


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats, Lainee! I didn't get that info from Tony..... wish he'd been running a little closer to us here - I'd gone for you & taken pictures of your "buckethead"! Good job Bullet!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Congratulations Lainee.
I heard it was a very difficult Q. 400 yard retired with a 45 yard wipe out flyer in the 1st series.

My blind hog found an acorn also!


Arturo


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I got a little more info on the Qual:

Clint Avant won.
Doug Grimes got 2nd

Sorry that's it - Ams first series is almost done, don't know the setup though...

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard this about the Open....

1st. Farmer - Ethel
*2nd. PETE MARCELLUS - DAISY*
3rd. Farmer ????
4th Farmer - Rick Weddell's dog
?????????????????/

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well if what you heard was true.......

OMG!!!!!! *All Right Peter*!!! Lets hear it for the Am. And how much did you really train this summer??? Hmmmmmm???? 8) 

I'm thrilled for ya Pete. Good on You.....  :wink: 

Angie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Lauren Hays and Steel on the qual RJ on their first FT. Lauren has done a great job with her dog.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*lonestar*

Berger Lake Faith took third in the open, qualifying for the National!

El Jefe owned by Art Jolly won the Qual handled by Clint Avant. Congratulations to all.

Am call backs to the water blind:

2,5,6,10,11,12,14,15,17,20,21,22,24,25,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,
41,42.

Will finish the third series tomorrow. Most dogs doing a decent job this afternoon.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*lonestar*

Berger Lake Faith took third in the open, qualifying for the National!

El Jefe owned by Art Jolly won the Qual handled by Clint Avant. Congratulations to all.

Am call backs to the water blind:

2,5,6,10,11,12,14,15,17,20,21,22,24,25,29,30,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,
41,42.

Will finish the third series tomorrow. Most dogs doing a decent job this afternoon.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*lone star*

Error:

Dog 1 (not dog 2) was called back to the water blind in the Am. Dog 2 was dropped after the first series. Sorry.

Completion of the water blind is progressing slowly. Call back later.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*lone star*

14 back to the water marks in the Am.

1,5,6,10,15,17,24,25,29,30,33,34,38,41

Derby is in the second series.

Beautiful morning here, sunny with a plesant breeze.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congrats To Faith!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*MARV BAUMER AND KATE WON THE AMATEUR!!!*

2nd - Miles Eckert
3rd - Holly Garcia
4th - Ken Guthrie
RJ - Joe Piland
Several Jams


----------



## Rodney Glaze (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats GUTMAN....

COngrats Marv Baumer....


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> *MARV BAUMER AND KATE WON THE AMATEUR!!!*
> 
> 2nd - Miles Eckert
> 3rd - Holly Garcia
> ...


Addendum.... that gives Kate her AFC!!!!! Congrats Marv!!!!! That makes my weekend!

Addendum #2.... last series of the AM was a delayed Quad. Take the go-bird (i think it was the go-bird) from your dog, they shoot the wipeout bird and you have to wait for your number a second time before continuing the test.

SM


----------



## James-TX (Jan 27, 2003)

*AM*

Congratulations Marv! She is an incredible dog.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> *MARV BAUMER AND KATE WON THE AMATEUR!!!*


Yippeeee!!!!!! Yeah, way to go Marv and Kate - can't think of a more deserving team!!!

P.S. David says Congrats, too - he wanted me to make sure you knew he said it, too.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Heyyyyy Guthrie!! Too Cool!

Congratutaltions!

Angie


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Anybody know results of the derby?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

tuffpup said:


> Anybody know results of the derby?


I was wondering the same thing???? :? 

Angie


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

Derby results:
1)Rick Mock-?
2) Bryan White- Abby
3)Steve Karr-?
4)Sharon Gierman-?

Jam) Bryan White- Roscoe  

I don't any other placements.
Congrats to all and thanks to Bryan for the Jam!

Jeff


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

> Well if what you heard was true.......
> 
> OMG!!!!!! All Right Peter!!! Lets hear it for the Am. And how much did you really train this summer??? Hmmmmmm????
> 
> ...


Thanks Angie. Big Momma Daisy, 8 lbs overweight and running her 1st trial in 11 months, 1st since her litter, showed a lot of heart. One mark in the 1st was 415 yards, water blind was 490 yards, didn't range the long bird in the 4th but it was in the 375-400 range, 2/3 of it swimming in a crosswind. To get that long bird in the 4th, Daisy climbed over a log/brush pile that was on line in the middle of the lake that was 40' wide, 3-4' tall and 8' deep. It was a scary deal, watching her climb over log after log, disappearing now and then. I nearly blew and recalled her for fear she'd get hurt. Brought tears to my eyes!

Pete


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Pete Marcellus said:


> > Well if what you heard was true.......
> >
> > OMG!!!!!! All Right Peter!!! Lets hear it for the Am. And how much did you really train this summer??? Hmmmmmm????
> >
> ...


Ahhhhhhh.......... I woulda been choked up too.

Congrats again.

Angie


----------



## David Maronge (Apr 23, 2004)

*Congratulations to Abby*

Big congratulations from David/Kim Maronge and Mom(Maple Creeks Sunny Delight) to Abby/Kyle Krueger/Bryan White on their derby 2nd in her 1st trial.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Hey Tom_ Weiskopf_,
What can you tell me about that guy that stole my dog. I've been known to be _jolly_ but I am mostly _Holley_.
JUST KIDDING. :wink: 


Watermark's El Jefe (Watermark's The Boss _in Spanish_)
Winner of the Qual.
Owner Art *H*olley
Handler Clint Avant


----------



## Udder Brudder (Jan 15, 2003)

Way to go JEFE...and you too Art


----------

